# Ether RTA by Vaping Bogan & Suicide Mods



## Rob Fisher

Based on two of the reviews I have watched I wasn't expecting too much. Not sure why the reviews were ho-hum... this is an awesome RTA. It doesn't look like any other tank and while my initial reaction wasn't that positive I think it's a great looking tank in real life. The build was simple although I had to remove one wrap from my normal aliens to make it fit right... so 0.32Ω at 28 watts was where I settled on. It goes from a restricted DL to very small MTL holes I never tested. I would have liked a dash more air and the airflow is similar to the Haar but more than the Integra and Imperia.

The flavour is excellent and I haven't had one leak.

I can't use my Tower tips because it has a ridge and very silly small drip tip but I found a Siam medium tip that works just fine!

I love the clicky airflow ring! And it's top fill. It comes with three tips and 2 extra glass tanks. I am looking forward to the extended tank and will certainly buy it as soon as it's available.

Very happy with my purchase!








Specifications:
24mm Diameter
Multi-Set Airflow Settings
Tactile AFC Ring
Quick Lock Top Fill Cap
510 Drip Tip Compatible
Removable Connection Base For Quick Cleaning

Contents:
1x Ether RTA
1x ULTEM Tank Section
1x Smoked Glass Section
1x Clear Glass Section
1x Shorty MTL 510 Tip
1x Shorty DTL 510 Tip
1x Tall MTL 510 Tip
1x Accessories Extension (Makes compatible with future accessories packs)
2x MTL Deck AFC Inserts
1x Spares Pack (Seals+Screws)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 11


----------



## CJB85

One day...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Looks great @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Been waiting for a reputable local to give their thoughts, Thanks Uncle Rob.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH

Absolutely agree. I did an old school round wire coil yesterday at 0.65 ohms, vaping at 25W and an overall winner. Simple to coil and wick with plenty of visibility in the juice wells to double check the wicking. No leaks or hints of leaks. I also didn’t play around with the insert -it’s miniscule- and getting a reasonably tight MTL with the twin holes open. With the insert, this will be incredibly tight. Great flavour, it’s bringing out natural sweetness that I’ve been missing in a very generic tobacco blend. I’m hoping Bearded Viking does some acrylic glasses to fit with the chimney extender - tank capacity is small and I’m not sure I want to cough up for an entire set of tall glasses.

Overall, I’m glad I bought two.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DavyH



Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 4


----------



## manixman666

I have the Ether Suicide Mod and been running this for about a month. It's awesome and fits so well with the supplied smoked glass extension glass. 

I have however found some problems, which I wanted to see if others have had, with the wick drying out. I have been running 0.7oh vandy vape fused claptons (25mm) at 20W which fit well and give great flavour but do dry out. 

I've used less and more cotton, I've found best so far that thinning the cotton and cutting it short to the wells gave me a good result but re wicking has again left me with the wick drying after a few long draws. 

I'm currently running a simple 24g kanthal wire wrap at 30mm that's reading 0.98ohm and finding much less flavour, and wick drying again. I'm going to try going back to my 0.7 fused setup after work tonight.

What I want to know is best coil / cotton loads you have all found? Ideally I wanted 0.7 / 20W as that gave good mix but what cotton loading? I've attached some pics of the setup. Tia.









Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DavyH

My wick ends are right into the wells, but I have thinned them out quite a bit before tucking them through the ports. No issues with dry hits at all. Either Grimm Green or Vaping with Vic (can't remember which) did a set up and thinned out the tails quite a bit. It's out there in YouTube land somewhere.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## 87hunter

I'm looking at getting one of these as my first foray into the RDTL scene before I head back to the UK (cheaper here).
My only concern is my lack of experience in RDTL. 
Closest I have come is the voopoo Vinci x.
I just can't find a sweet spot in rta's. 

Hamdan anybody give me an idea on how tight the airflow is on wide open here?

Probably put an order in today with sir vape


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DavyH

87hunter said:


> I'm looking at getting one of these as my first foray into the RDTL scene before I head back to the UK (cheaper here).
> My only concern is my lack of experience in RDTL.
> Closest I have come is the voopoo Vinci x.
> I just can't find a sweet spot in rta's.
> 
> Hamdan anybody give me an idea on how tight the airflow is on wide open here?
> 
> Probably put an order in today with sir vape
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



It's restricted DL, not too tight but certainly nowhere near effortless. I don't see it ever being a cloud chucker and with the short tank I'm not sure I'd want to bump the wattage up too high. Even at 25W with a 0.6 ohm coil it's getting relatively warm.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

I want to try the clicky airflow ring

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## manixman666

DavyH said:


> My wick ends are right into the wells, but I have thinned them out quite a bit before tucking them through the ports. No issues with dry hits at all. Either Grimm Green or Vaping with Vic (can't remember which) did a set up and thinned out the tails quite a bit. It's out there in YouTube land somewhere.


Grimm green video works a charm. So far flavour for days. I thinned my cotton ends by about a 1/3rd then ensured they went deep and wide into the channel, clicked down airflow by one and bingo. 

Running on 0.7oh fused claptons again by 18.6W for cooler run. To answer some of the others I can restricted DTL with this by going wide open and upping the wattage but it runs warm after a short while. 

Tbf, versus the Hellvape MD and several others this is by far the best MTL I have had and with the extended glass I find I can go all day with minimal top up. 

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ShortCutNinja

When will the glass pack be available here?


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Glass Pack arrived today and I had to go in search of the original box to find the chimney extender.





I removed the Fisher Alien with a missing wrap or two because the resistance was too low for my liking. After putting in a 1Ω coil ion the Pallas today and liking it I thought I would try another one in the Ether because it too has a small build space.





Again I wish the Ether had a dash more air but still a great tank with good flavour and now it had the bigger tank is a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85

So I rinsed my smoked extension glass today (prior to first use) and the “smoked” started to wash right off... NOT IMPRESSED.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

CJB85 said:


> So I rinsed my smoked extension glass today (prior to first use) and the “smoked” started to wash right off... NOT IMPRESSED.
> View attachment 216765



I had the same issue some time back... I ordered a whole heap of coloured tanks and was looking forward to doing some match-matchy and they ALL peeled.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

Not sure if this will help, but some years back, I used a product called Decoart Glass Stain to tint the inside of antique glass bottles ... It's available at hobby stores in a variety of colours and shades, and as far as I remember, it's non toxic and fairly hardy once it has been baked on, (using a normal cooking oven at around 100 degrees C as I recall).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Not sure if this will help, but some years back, I used a product called Decoart Glass Stain to tint the inside of antique glass bottles ... It's available at hobby stores in a variety of colours and shades, and as far as I remember, it's non toxic and fairly hardy once it has been baked on, (using a normal cooking oven at around 100 degrees C as I recall).


My point is that Suicide Modz is supposed to be a "premium brand" and the Glass Pack has to be bought separately, I am seriously peeved that the quality of their coating sucks so badly.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Stranger

This shows my ignorance,... I thought smoked glass was exactly that,..... as in the colour was baked into the glass during manufacture and not as a separate coating.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## adriaanh

Both my inserts don't want to stay in (SS RTA), keeps popping out.

On the black 1 that I bought when Sir Vape just got them in, the O-Ring was sticking out of the AFC ring. Also be very cautious when removing the AFC because the little ball bearing is just sitting loose on top of the spring, so if you not careful it shoots out and you have to hope you find it again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

CJB85 said:


> My point is that Suicide Modz is supposed to be a "premium brand" and the Glass Pack has to be bought separately, I am seriously peeved that the quality of their coating sucks so badly.



I'm not disagreeing at all CJB, I wouldn't accept that from a Chinese brand let alone a premium brand ... I am however suggesting a cheaper, (and certainly better) alternative to importing yet another "Glass Pack" ... I would take it further and pay a visit to Sightglass / Glassblowing Industries, and have them make up the glass too, to which I highly recommend them.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Ridha Khan

adriaanh said:


> Both my inserts don't want to stay in (SS RTA), keeps popping out.
> 
> On the black 1 that I bought when Sir Vape just got them in, the O-Ring was sticking out of the AFC ring. Also be very cautious when removing the AFC because the little ball bearing is just sitting loose on top of the spring, so if you not careful it shoots out and you have to hope you find it again.


I wouldn't have mentioned anything but after seeing @adriaanh's comment i had to say that I have the same issue with with my SS Ether the Airflow reducer will not stay in but my matt black has no such issue and I tried everything from changing the o-rings to lubricating them with some VG to even trying all four inserts that I own between the two RTAs and none would work so I'm basically forced to use my SS version in RDL mode and that was wasnt the purpose of the purchase and the fact that I'm not the only one it with this issue is a cause for concern or a point to be taken into consideration when purchasing the SS rendition but that being said it has been my favourite MTL Vape I have experienced yet from the ease of build to the adjustability and overall performance and that makes me sad that I now can't run both these RTAs in the mode that I enjoy .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Ridha Khan said:


> I wouldn't have mentioned anything but after seeing @adriaanh's comment i had to say that I have the same issue with with my SS Ether the Airflow reducer will not stay in but my matt black has no such issue and I tried everything from changing the o-rings to lubricating them with some VG to even trying all four inserts that I own between the two RTAs and none would work so I'm basically forced to use my SS version in RDL mode and that was wasnt the purpose of the purchase and the fact that I'm not the only one it with this issue is a cause for concern or a point to be taken into consideration when purchasing the SS rendition but that being said it has been my favourite MTL Vape I have experienced yet from the ease of build to the adjustability and overall performance and that makes me sad that I now can't run both these RTAs in the mode that I enjoy .


I think that is exactly what makes it so infuriating, I absolutely love the RTA too. Suicide Mods offered to send me a new glass pack, but I would have to pay for shipping... which works out to more than a new glass pack from @Sir Vape anyway.


----------



## adriaanh

Ridha Khan said:


> I wouldn't have mentioned anything but after seeing @adriaanh's comment i had to say that I have the same issue with with my SS Ether the Airflow reducer will not stay in but my matt black has no such issue and I tried everything from changing the o-rings to lubricating them with some VG to even trying all four inserts that I own between the two RTAs and none would work so I'm basically forced to use my SS version in RDL mode and that was wasnt the purpose of the purchase and the fact that I'm not the only one it with this issue is a cause for concern or a point to be taken into consideration when purchasing the SS rendition but that being said it has been my favourite MTL Vape I have experienced yet from the ease of build to the adjustability and overall performance and that makes me sad that I now can't run both these RTAs in the mode that I enjoy .



Maybe reach out to @Sir Vape as this might be a batch issue if you having the same issue with the SS as I am.


----------



## CJB85

adriaanh said:


> Maybe reach out to @Sir Vape as this might be a batch issue if you having the same issue with the SS as I am.


Only one of my inserts (matte black) fits, the other pops out and more than one reviewer has mentioned that some of their inserts do not fit.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## CJB85

Quick pitstop to save the BVC aliens for a more deserving liquid. Simple MTL clapton.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BUSDRIVER

im running a Fatty 5mm Alien that i rewrapped in my intake dual and cut the airflow down, How would you rate the flavour on the Ether vs other MTL and RDL tanks , im saving for the dwarv Dl as per robs amazing reviews, but i have looked Fresia , the Gata as well


----------



## CJB85

BUSDRIVER said:


> im running a Fatty 5mm Alien that i rewrapped in my intake dual and cut the airflow down, How would you rate the flavour on the Ether vs other MTL and RDL tanks , im saving for the dwarv Dl as per robs amazing reviews, but i have looked Fresia , the Gata as well


I love the Ether on MTL, but have not yet gotten anything amazing on RDL from it.
I am thinking that a Gata may be a better bet if RDL is your most important consideration.
** Disclaimer, I have not tried a Gata, but a lot of folks rave about it **


----------

